# How do you guys handle the hikes?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, you definitely just have to take your time. Even if you're in great shape, you're not going to break any land speed records booting up a peak in the snow lugging your gear. It's damn hard work!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

go slow. find a pace that you can KEEP and stick to it - its not a sprint and if you start out charging you will burn yourself out early.

this might sound a little weird, but climb with your butt. if you concentrate on using your butt muscles alot as you step up and up, instead of only using your legs and your core you will save alot of energy. 

hike with (collapsable) ski poles if you aren't already.

hike with snowshoes (with a heel lift bar) if you don't have a split yet.

i wouldn't buy a snowboard to split it later, just buy a split

find some buddies that are into it too... beacons do you no good if you're solo


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> *go slow. find a pace that you can KEEP and stick to it* - its not a sprint and if you start out charging you will burn yourself out early.
> 
> this might sound a little weird, but climb with your butt. if you concentrate on using your butt muscles alot as you step up and up, instead of only using your legs and your core you will save alot of energy.
> 
> ...


Good advice all the way around, especially the first line. You definitely don't need to be concerned with the pace everyone else sets. Just your own. Set a pace you can keep for a long time and try to limit your stops. The longer you can go without stopping, the better you'll get at it. Your speed and fitness level will rise up because of it. 

I am a pretty slow hiker myself. Often times last in my group. The thing I do have going for me though is I can keep my pace for a very long time. Often times by the end of the day many of my partners have fallen behind and I am keeping the same pace I started with. Endurance is key.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't do the hikes that some of these guys do....mine are more ridgelines after the lift takes me as far as I can go...... I also smoke......that being said I do cardio 4 days a week in spin class. I will hit spin for an hour even on days I go ride.....I suggest getting some solid time in doing cardio. I like spin because it is low-impact.....and the only time I run is when something is chasing me.......


----------

